# The singing machine



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

HI All,

I found this unit that I own since long time ago (got it from a friend of mine) and I would appreciate if anybody know something about it. It's call The singing Machine Key controller. I try to have informations from Marantz with no success. Do you have any idea.???

I don't know if I am at the good place to post this, if not let me know.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

From what I gather, it changes your voice key from -1 octave to +1 octave. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marantz-Sin...743?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234a55fd47


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for infos.


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> From what I gather, it changes your voice key from -1 octave to +1 octave.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marantz-Sin...743?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234a55fd47



And probably not too well at that lol.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

So plug all kind cool shit into it, record some loops. Paint a soundscape. 



Church-Audio said:


> And probably not too well at that lol.


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

shoretyus said:


> So plug all kind cool shit into it, record some loops. Paint a soundscape.


I imagine this is a way to see things.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Church-Audio said:


> And probably not too well at that lol.


I was going to say that but one octave up or down (if it actually does it) is not a lot if you need a fair amount of help. For example, it would not help my voice a hill of beans!


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

shoretyus said:


> So plug all kind cool shit into it, record some loops. Paint a soundscape.


Thanks that very helpful


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Only a guess, but it may remove the vocals from recorded tracks as well as changing the key if needed. The idea would be to enable you to sing along with your favourite tune.


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks guy for all the informations. This is old stuff and probably not efficient in 2015


----------

